# plastic cutting board as material



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Maybe this has already been discussed, but the local butcher block maker always has this industrial grade white cutting board material and a lot leftover scrap, which is sold cheap like $2 for a big 2'x3' piece. And other larger and smaller pieces as well. Its is thick, probably 3/4" but would have to check again. I bought some last year and gave it all to a friend who processes his deer meat. It can be sawn and sanded and I think looks pretty darn strong..Any one have any links or experience. It is some type of plastic but not sure exactly what type. Thoughts on material as slingshot frame.

Thanks for your time


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

If it is HDPE (high density polyethylene) it will be good for slingshot frames. I have used HDPE from old cutting boards to make slingshots, and it works fine.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats what I assume it is. It is mostly just thicker than a cheapo type cutting board from walmart and maybe it is also denser. I will try to use it as a frame....It would be totally waterproof although not as pretty as the naturals and plywoods. I can get enough of this to make dozens of frames for nothing and it actually sands down smoothly.

Thanks


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

VillageSniper said:


> Thats what I assume it is. It is mostly just thicker than a cheapo type cutting board from walmart and maybe it is also denser. I will try to use it as a frame....It would be totally waterproof although not as pretty as the naturals and plywoods. I can get enough of this to make dozens of frames for nothing and it actually sands down smoothly.
> 
> Thanks


you dont see it now, but look around a lil bit on the forum , and youll soon realize, you are sitting on a nice source of tradeable material .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Yes! Search for my post " I like poly ". You may have a sweet source of good material.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## SlingDaddy (Sep 24, 2012)

Yup, HDPE is great - the only downside is that it's nearly impossible to paint/dip/dye, so your frame is always going to be the colour of the material you start out with.

I'm pretty sure that some of the "polymer" frames sold by various makers are actually HDPE as well


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

I recently picked up a piece of 12in x 12in white poly for .50. Couldn't pass it up but it is only 3/8 of an in thick. I was thinking that I could sandwhich it between some fancy woods and get the overall thickness to be at least 3/4 of an inch. Any thoughts as to the logic of this kind of effort and the type of glue that should be utilized?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

tradspirit said:


> I recently picked up a piece of 12in x 12in white poly for .50. Couldn't pass it up but it is only 3/8 of an in thick. I was thinking that I could sandwhich it between some fancy woods and get the overall thickness to be at least 3/4 of an inch. Any thoughts as to the logic of this kind of effort and the type of glue that should be utilized?


BullseyeBen! has done some very nice work laminating wood to HDPE. Shoot him a PM and ask his advice.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Charles, will do.


----------



## mrslingshotlover (Dec 19, 2012)

Would you be willing to sell some to me?


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

I dont have any yet, I will have to visit the store next time I am working in that direction.


----------

